# Any field guys shooting a "Jesse Mount"



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

If so what are your thoughts on the rest? What benefits do you so other then being able to adjust the rest in or out?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> If so what are your thoughts on the rest? What benefits do you so other then being able to adjust the rest in or out?


I did last year....I didn't find a lot of value in it....


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Jesse...that alone should be enough endorsement...

I know Brad Baker is shooting something lik eit too, his is just a TT version he made himself (at least last time i shot with him)...

Idea is to get the rest directly above your wrist (or pivot point) to minimize any movement... 

I've got the standard Hoyt mount on my Tuner with the barrel pushed all the way against the TEC bridge...


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Jesse...that alone should be enough endorsement...
> 
> I know Brad Baker is shooting something lik eit too, his is just a TT version he made himself (at least last time i shot with him)...
> 
> ...


Im shooting mine the same right now.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Jesse...that alone should be enough endorsement...
> 
> I know Brad Baker is shooting something lik eit too, his is just a TT version he made himself (at least last time i shot with him)...
> 
> ...


whoa hold the phone, did I miss something? You sippin on Apple juice as well these days?


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

My other question...is there a limit as to how far back you can push the rest under NFAA or FITA rules? I looked but can't find much


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

As for the question at hand. Jesse claims that the Jesse mount helps to eliminate horizontal error the is produced by torquing the bow on the shot. He claims that there is like an 8 inch difference in his point of impact at 70 yards if he torques his bow, with the standard mount compared to the Jesse mount.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*I am*

I am using the Jesse mt. Alot of other people are using it, or some form of it! Shane, Corrine, Hinky, etc,etc. It's also for node tuning your arrows.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

njshadowwalker said:


> My other question...is there a limit as to how far back you can push the rest under NFAA or FITA rules? I looked but can't find much


Under FITA, 6cm from the throat of the grip....it was close enough that I took it off my FITA bow....


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> As for the question at hand. Jesse claims that the Jesse mount helps to eliminate horizontal error the is produced by torquing the bow on the shot. He claims that there is like an 8 inch difference in his point of impact at 70 yards if he torques his bow, with the standard mount compared to the Jesse mount.


I am not sure the science supports this. I'm sure it has that effect, but if you truly "torque" the bow, meaning that your rotate it on the vertical axis going straight down through the grip, I don't see the rest minimizing it. Now if you changed your wrist angle during the shot, but did not physically rotate the bow, I could see it being quite helpful.

I shot this rest all of outdoors last year until about a month ago. For me, it didn't make that much of a difference. A change to my grip stopped all of the issues that I was having with lefts and rights....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

This coming from a relative newbie to the "science" of bow tuning, but it seems to me that the main affect wouldn't come from putting the rest over the "pivot point", but come from in effect getting the arrow out of the bow sooner? Kind of like having a high brace height bow? If the rest sits further back, the arrow will clear it sooner, and therefore eliminating the affect of any movement in the bow hand sooner?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> This coming from a relative newbie to the "science" of bow tuning, but it seems to me that the main affect wouldn't come from putting the rest over the "pivot point", but come from in effect getting the arrow out of the bow sooner? Kind of like having a high brace height bow? If the rest sits further back, the arrow will clear it sooner, and therefore eliminating the affect of any movement in the bow hand sooner?


Don't matter how close the rest is to the bow, the power stroke of the bow is going to remain the same. On any given bow the string must move forward a set amount of distance before the arrow will free it self from the string. And torque, and hand movement during this period will have an adverse effect on arrow flight. From the time the arrow leaves the string until it clears the rest is very minimal. From the moment of release there is something like 0.7 milliseconds until the arrow is completely clear of the bow. Of that 0.7 milliseconds the arrow must travel 25.75 inches (for a 27.5 inch draw) to clear the bow/rest/anything that is going to effect flight. Say the bow has a 7 inch brace height that means that the arrow is on the string for at least 18.75 inches (it's actually more than that, but with out knowing the exact amount of forward travel on the bow I'll use drawn to brace numbers so I can be exact). So during that 0.7 milliseconds the arrow is attached to the string a little over 70% of that time or for 0.5 milliseconds leaving just 0.2 milliseconds for the rest position to have any effect. 
So say you move the rest back 1 inch your effectively cutting the time by 4% or .028 milliseconds, and I'm not sure exactly how much difference you will see in .028 milliseconds.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

*Pics*

Jesse mount pics anyone?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Don't matter how close the rest is to the bow, the power stroke of the bow is going to remain the same. On any given bow the string must move forward a set amount of distance before the arrow will free it self from the string. And torque, and hand movement during this period will have an adverse effect on arrow flight. From the time the arrow leaves the string until it clears the rest is very minimal. From the moment of release there is something like 0.7 milliseconds until the arrow is completely clear of the bow. Of that 0.7 milliseconds the arrow must travel 25.75 inches (for a 27.5 inch draw) to clear the bow/rest/anything that is going to effect flight. Say the bow has a 7 inch brace height that means that the arrow is on the string for at least 18.75 inches (it's actually more than that, but with out knowing the exact amount of forward travel on the bow I'll use drawn to brace numbers so I can be exact). So during that 0.7 milliseconds the arrow is attached to the string a little over 70% of that time or for 0.5 milliseconds leaving just 0.2 milliseconds for the rest position to have any effect.
> So say you move the rest back 1 inch your effectively cutting the time by 4% or .028 milliseconds, and I'm not sure exactly how much difference you will see in .028 milliseconds.


That may be the only advantage....if your rotate the bow, it's not really going to matter where the rest is, the arrow is still going to follow the bows rotation during the short time it is there. Just don't torque it!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Jesse mount pics anyone?


http://www.britesite.us/shop/viewitem.php?groupid=4&productid=19


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Scott.Barrett said:


> Under FITA, 6cm from the throat of the grip....it was close enough that I took it off my FITA bow....


I don't know about that rule...but I am pretty sure that Jesse has the tip of his blade more then 6cm from the throat on his grip.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

When I talked to Jesse about the mount he said his was 1 3/4'' from the berger button hole. He said he torque tunes it at 70 yards. And moves it forward or backwards until the arrow hits in the dot when torquing or not.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hammer X said:


> When I talked to Jesse about the mount he said his was 1 3/4'' from the berger button hole. He said he torque tunes it at 70 yards. And moves it forward or backwards until the arrow hits in the dot when torquing or not.


That's the same thing we talked about 4 summers ago when I first noticed him shooting it. 

The difference I think as far as what Scott is saying is that I am sure Jesse "torquing the bow" is much different from someone else doing it :wink:


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

Not sure about all the technical reasons for it but... with my UltraElite that rest did make a large difference in my left-right arrows and in a good manner. Right up until I put it on that bow my left-right shots were sort of un-predictable. I could shoot 10-15 good shots down the middle then all of a sudden start grouping 2-3" left at 50 yards, just enough to have 1 or 2 just out the bull. With the Jesse mount that pretty much went away. The same happened with my indoor setup but wasn't as noticeable as outdoors at distance. For me it was worth the investment. Now I'm shooting a Contender Elite and have not seen the need for that rest as I don't see the left-right issues anymore. BTW for those who have shot the Jesse mount.... have you noticed that it will rub on the tec-riser brace enough to wear through the anodizing?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't know about that rule...but I am pretty sure that Jesse has the tip of his blade more then 6cm from the throat on his grip.


I don't think the NFAA has a rule as long as the arrow is still over the shelf. I just found this out when I was checking the rules before NAA Indoor Nationals...


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

toyrunner said:


> Not sure about all the technical reasons for it but... with my UltraElite that rest did make a large difference in my left-right arrows and in a good manner. Right up until I put it on that bow my left-right shots were sort of un-predictable. I could shoot 10-15 good shots down the middle then all of a sudden start grouping 2-3" left at 50 yards, just enough to have 1 or 2 just out the bull. With the Jesse mount that pretty much went away. The same happened with my indoor setup but wasn't as noticeable as outdoors at distance. For me it was worth the investment. Now I'm shooting a Contender Elite and have not seen the need for that rest as I don't see the left-right issues anymore. BTW for those who have shot the Jesse mount.... have you noticed that it will rub on the tec-riser brace enough to wear through the anodizing?


Put some felt on the back of it before putting it on....It will take the coating right off as it will vibrate like crazy....

What is written above is exactly why you have to try stuff out for yourself....It worked for him, but not so much for me. It was worth the effort and money because it showed a problem in how I was gripping the bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

FITA rule is 6cm max on an overdraw. 6cm is 2.36". I haven't seen anybody's jesse mount set up that far back.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

JayMc said:


> FITA rule is 6cm max on an overdraw. 6cm is 2.36". I haven't seen anybody's jesse mount set up that far back.


When I first read the rule, I saw 4cm which is for Recurves....I was right on that...remember that the 6cm is from the throat of the grip....


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jesse Mount*

Jesse's success is hard to argue with but I wonder if this effect is universal across all bows and all draw lengths. I jumped on the band wagon and bought two of the brackets and mounted them on my Pro Elite and my wifes Avenger Plus. I "think" I see an improvement of right/lefts on my rig but I did not see the same improvement on Suzi's groups. After a couple of weeks I took the long bracket off and put the standard bracket back on and saw an immeadiate improvement on her groups and practice scores on field targets out to 65 yards. This made me question my own setup since my first field score of the year was WAY down from my end of year scores last year. So for me the jury is still out but I am not taking anything for granted without further testing.
Jbird

PS. Another thing. Since Hinky and some of the others were shooting 555+ scores without the 
extended bracket, how can they tell that the bracket really adds anything of consequence. I mean Hinky, Jesse, Dave, Jimmy Butts, etc. are going to shoot those 557+ scores without the bracket. For those shooting all carbon shafts it may actually be detrimental since there is 
fairly good evidence that that all carbon shafts seem to shoot better cut off just past the end of the blade and short draw archers could wind up with a really short arrow with the long set back.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Well my hope is that itll allow me to fine tune node location on an ACC 318 and get the spine a tiny bit stiffer then where is is on my ultraelite at 27/5" draw at 53 pounds for outdoors. I cant get the 318's to shoot to my l;iking with the standard britesite hoyt mount, and the 328's just don't group well enough past 60 yards with my setup.

Thus after playing with point weight and FOC, Im thinking that as far as cutting the arrow a bit shorter to achieve the spine I want with 100 grains up front, the rest may help me keep the node on the rest rather then slightly behind it. i can;t find a shaft without going to either 50 or 59 pounds that give me the arrow that i want to shoot.

Guess we'll see as Mike @ brite site will have the mount for me on thursday:darkbeer:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi as far as distance from throat of bow goes. NFAA you can use an overdraw as long as you have an adequate arrow-catcher under it. NAA/FITA is 6cm measured from throat of grip to where the arrow sits on the rest/blade. I checked the Competition Archery Products extension with my TT rest set-up (same idea, moves rest behind the bridge on the Hoyt CE I'm shooting) and I'm at something like 5cm with my set-up so within limits.

I did some playing with the slight overdraw on my VE earlier this winter and it seemed to reduce some left/right issues I was observing. Didn't get a chance to play around as much when I set up a CE a little later in the season and first extension set-up didn't seem to work as well so took it off. Just now starting to play with the extension again on an outdoor set-up and will probably swap back and forth a couple times during April in preparation for Redding to see how things work. I've always seemed to have a little better luck with the arrow rest set back a little off the riser as well but with the tech risers on the Hoyts I can't really get the rest back very far before running into the bridge, hence the reason I'm playing around with the extension so I can get the rest around the bridge. Maybe a little further back than I'd prefer though. I think the BriteSite launcher blades are a little longer and hence move the pivot point a little further forward than I can get to with the TT set-up I'm playing with.

Anyway, just wanted to note the overdraw rules that I'm aware of for NFAA and FITA since the question came up.

>>------->


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> whoa hold the phone, did I miss something? You sippin on Apple juice as well these days?


Dude...you're way behind the times...I've had a Hoyt for over a year now...I think I even shot it on the Hill last year (but at least at the Extravaganza...)...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Dude...you're way behind the times...I've had a Hoyt for over a year now...I think I even shot it on the Hill last year (but at least at the Extravaganza...)...


You shot that goofy looking blue, and yellow Martin last year at the Hill, and the extravaganza.
I'm pretty sure if I dig around enough I can find pics to prove it.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I shot one all last year & will do so again this year.

A bit less than 1.5" rearward.
I noticed no difference UNDER 65 yards.
65+ .... made 1-2 points difference on a half.
And the ones that still don't find the dot ... they're closer than they were.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, as a result of this thread, I am going to be shooting one in about 15 minutes, when I finish making my own. The idea had been suggested to me before to try one, then I read enough mixed results on here to make me curious about trying one. I am a machinist, so I whipped up a home brew version last night for my Martin mount pro tuner. We will see how it goes for me.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow... this is far from a "scientific" finding, but as somebody just getting back into archery, I either just made a monumental discovery in getting my bow working for me, or I am just VERY "on" today. It is a frustration I have been having as I am getting my setup tweaked, because as a newbie, I am far from totally consistent, and therefore am never 100% sure when I make a change and shoot better or worse, wether it is because of the change, or just because I happened to shoot better or worse. That being said, I just finished up my mount and went out and shot the tightest group at 30 yards I have ever shot. 4 of my first 5 arrows were touching, and for me, that is HUGE. Here is what I came up with. What you can't see, is that it is slotted on the back side so I can move the pro tuner back and forth a good inch or so.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Keep us Posted after a Month*

The thing about a change in equipment is, as you said, it could be you just happen to be shooting better. Also, you could have a better tune point after you reinstalled the bracket. It's always difficult to be sure of cause and effect. I would like to think the one I have installed on my field bow is helping and I really think it is. What I can't understand is why it had the opposite effect on my wife's bow. The answer may lie in the above mentioned variables.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Jbird said:


> The thing about a change in equipment is, as you said, it could be you just happen to be shooting better. Also, you could have a better tune point after you reinstalled the bracket. It's always difficult to be sure of cause and effect. I would like to think the one I have installed on my field bow is helping and I really think it is. What I can't understand is why it had the opposite effect on my wife's bow. The answer may lie in the above mentioned variables.


I agree 100%.. that being said.. I'm going back outside to shoot a few more before taking a nap before work...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sarge you shot that ugly MooseRidge S4 on the Hill...go look at the pics in the thread from the round we shot Sat :wink:

Jay....your not quite understanding what people are gaining or why they shoot things they do. Jesse doesn't try and gain points in his gear.....neither do a lot of people. I don't shoot a B-Stinger because I shoot higher scores with it. 

We shoot them because they help minimize lost points or misses.....:wink:

Yes Jesse shoots over a 555 but he is human....and when the human factor is involved you can make a mistake or a not so perfect shot and miss....the mount helps him not miss or not miss by as much when he makes a flawed shot. I think we will all agree that Jesse holds way better then we do....so if his opppssss will aiming dead nut on the X at 65 yds happens the mount helps him still catch a tweener @ 9:00 instead of being a 1/4" out at 9:00 :wink:

I haven't played with the mount simply because I have other stuff to do that will help me more then spending the time playing with the mount....but like I said I get the same type of "benefits" from my B-Stingers last year....heck ask Sticky and TheShooter how many of my F Bombs went in the dot/X last year :chortle:

The Jesse mount is a way to help you "stop the bleeding" not make you a better shooter.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sarge you shot that ugly MooseRidge S4 on the Hill...go look at the pics in the thread from the round we shot Sat :wink:
> 
> Jay....your not quite understanding what people are gaining or why they shoot things they do. Jesse doesn't try and gain points in his gear.....neither do a lot of people. I don't shoot a B-Stinger because I shoot higher scores with it.
> 
> ...


 I remembered shooting the S4 one the Hill. I'm still pretty sure I toted the PE at Jarlicker's extravaganza...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*I guess I just don't get it.*



Hammer X said:


> When I talked to Jesse about the mount he said his was 1 3/4'' from the berger button hole. He said he torque tunes it at 70 yards. And moves it forward or backwards until the arrow hits in the dot when torquing or not.


I really wish I could make sense of this. When you torque the bow you not only torque the rest, but also the Site. If the sight is 4'' in front front of your hand and the rest is over your "bow - hand interface" (whether you think this is at the grip or wrist) then a torqued shot is still gonna be a miss due to the sight being torqued off of alignment. 

For me to make sense out of it you'd have to have the sight and the rest over the pivot point.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bobmuley said:


> I really wish I could make sense of this. When you torque the bow you not only torque the rest, but also the Site. If the sight is 4'' in front front of your hand and the rest is over your "bow - hand interface" (whether you think this is at the grip or wrist) then a torqued shot is still gonna be a miss due to the sight being torqued off of alignment.
> 
> For me to make sense out of it you'd have to have the sight and the rest over the pivot point.


I'm thinking the logic is that the torque comes at the shot.. after you have aimed and as you release..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> I remembered shooting the S4 one the Hill. I'm still pretty sure I toted the PE at Jarlicker's extravaganza...


Nope I shot with you at the extravaganza, and you were shooting the blue, and yellow Martin.
I think I have pics here somewhere.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Nope I shot with you at the extravaganza, and you were shooting the blue, and yellow Martin.
> I think I have pics here somewhere.


I haven't met Sarge yet, but I'm guessing from some posts I have read, that maybe he could have hit his head in a certain segway incident, which would explain why he can't remember what bow he was shooting?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> I really wish I could make sense of this. When you torque the bow you not only torque the rest, but also the Site. If the sight is 4'' in front front of your hand and the rest is over your "bow - hand interface" (whether you think this is at the grip or wrist) then a torqued shot is still gonna be a miss due to the sight being torqued off of alignment.
> 
> For me to make sense out of it you'd have to have the sight and the rest over the pivot point.


I still really think most of you guys are really thinking to deep on this or maybe not thinking to deeply but maybe thinking that Jesse is talking about way more torque then he actually is.....Jesse is arguably the best archer in the WORLD....he isn't a 500 shooter....he isn't gonna torque the heck out of the thing no matter what. :wink: I bet the difference is more along the lines of saw creep tuning.....adding a twist to a cable to make your normal and hard pull shots in the dot.....Same principal I bet :wink: At least that's how I understood it when he and I talked about it.

Yes too much torque also moves the site.....but so does changing your grip slightly and changing your release hand will also move your groups. I have a TERRIBLE left wrist....my bow hand....and don't always shoot the same exact grip even on the same target....they still go in the middle. My right wrist is also bad....it actually pops most times when I hit full draw  and I have pretty much 2 different hand positions for that at times....they still go in the middle with both positions.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I haven't met Sarge yet, but I'm guessing from some posts I have read, that maybe he could have hit his head in a certain segway incident, which would explain why he can't remember what bow he was shooting?


:chortle: Nah the effects of that crash were long gone by then....and he didn't have any dust or scratches or bruises on his head....those were every place else


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

We shot "over-draws" years ago for this very reason! It does work!! If you set your bow up with the Jesse mount (or any over-draw), place an arrow on the rest and then come to full-draw. Now purposely try and torque your bow! It's almost like having a Bowman Accu-riser with the swivel grip! It works. Try it for yourself and see!! 

It's funny how "NEW" technology always seems to come back around!! I guess if something works, it works!!!:teeth:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I haven't met Sarge yet, but I'm guessing from some posts I have read, that maybe he could have hit his head in a certain segway incident, which would explain why he can't remember what bow he was shooting?


No that Segway crash left my Melon intact, though about everything else was hurting...Besides...my head would have hurt the ground, not the other way around...

I just had a really rough year last year. Shot awful from the get-go and never really recovered. I switched bows, cams, limbs, styles, draw weight, draw length, arrows, releases, etc and just could never get to where my shot felt like it was natural and working...

i knew it wasn't solving the problem, but I've lost track of what I was shooting when last year...and put in a bunch of time this winter hopefully working out the issues...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> I haven't met Sarge yet, but I'm guessing from some posts I have read, that maybe he could have hit his head in a certain segway incident, which would explain why he can't remember what bow he was shooting?


No that Segway crash left my Melon intact, though about everything else was hurting...Besides...my head would have hurt the ground, not the other way around...

I just had a really rough year last year. Shot awful from the get-go and never really recovered. I switched bows, cams, limbs, styles, draw weight, draw length, arrows, releases, etc and just could never get to where my shot felt like it was natural and working...

i knew it wasn't solving the problem, but I've lost track of what I was shooting when last year...and put in a bunch of time this winter hopefully working out the issues...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Sarge,
If your melon is intact, then why are you repeating yourself? :smile:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow...that's odd...never realized it did that. I only hit the submitt button 1x...


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I still really think most of you guys are really thinking to deep on this or maybe not thinking to deeply but maybe thinking that Jesse is talking about way more torque then he actually is.....Jesse is arguably the best archer in the WORLD....he isn't a 500 shooter....he isn't gonna torque the heck out of the thing no matter what. :wink: I bet the difference is more along the lines of saw creep tuning.....adding a twist to a cable to make your normal and hard pull shots in the dot.....Same principal I bet :wink: At least that's how I understood it when he and I talked about it.
> 
> Yes too much torque also moves the site.....but so does changing your grip slightly and changing your release hand will also move your groups. I have a TERRIBLE left wrist....my bow hand....and don't always shoot the same exact grip even on the same target....they still go in the middle. My right wrist is also bad....it actually pops most times when I hit full draw  and I have pretty much 2 different hand positions for that at times....they still go in the middle with both positions.


I can appreciate the tuning to the node debate, its the "torquers" arguments I don't get. 

My grip is too deep, but as long as I get "behind" the grip I have no problems.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

again he isn't talking about going from a bullet hole in paper with the correct grip to a 3-4" tear with his "tired torque" grip.....hell I couldn't do that without grabbing the bow and really forcing it to do it. 

Does creep tuning make your bow more forgiving to mistakes or variance in your shot? Yes... Same principle in a different area. 

People are/were skeptical of B-Stingers being better also :wink:


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> again he isn't talking about going from a bullet hole in paper with the correct grip to a 3-4" tear with his "tired torque" grip.....hell I couldn't do that without grabbing the bow and really forcing it to do it.
> 
> Does creep tuning make your bow more forgiving to mistakes or *variance *in your shot? Yes... Same principle in a different area.
> 
> People are/were skeptical of B-Stingers being better also :wink:


Nice word BH  some might need to look it up though. :tongue:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Got the mount on the bow. Its sitting pretty far back now, but supposedly for NFAA it doesn't matter. Either way, as is. I have the node dead nuts on the blade with the arrow I think will shoot well. I couldnt do that with any other rest/arrow without going 5-6 pounds up/down with draw weight. 

So, what i've got is this.... Please give me your opinions.:darkbeer:

Ultraelite xt3000 with cam.5 plus. 53 pounds, 27.5" draw. 

ACC 3-18's, 26 11/16" long (raw shaft). Shooting FF 187 shields, g nocks, 100 grains up front. On Target says, it spines in the middle, no adj. required. FOC, 12.48%

I can get it a bit stiffer, by dropping down to the 82 grain tips I also have, but FOC GOES DOWN TO 10.35". Which doesnt thrill me. Plus node location is outta wack again.

So if you were me, would you...1. shoot them 10% foc a hair stiff...or....2. shoot them as is spined right in the middle with 12% foc????

I lean towards 12% and will start group/tiller tuning them this week.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK my rookieness has gotten me on this one.
Will someone please explain the "NODE" everyone seems to be talking about? I have no clue what the heck is being discussed here.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

psargeant said:


> I remembered shooting the S4 one the Hill. I'm still pretty sure I toted the PE at Jarlicker's extravaganza...




```

```
:nono::nono:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Finally got to shoot it yesterday. Set everything up with the arrow dead center through the hole at full draw...nock point at 0. Got a rough 20 yard site setting so I can level out the sight, and then wanted to see how she would shoot through paper. 6 shots from 6 feet with 6 bullet holes. :darkbeer:

Tried to give the grip more/less heel and then tried really grabbing the bow as well. Kept tearing beautiful round holes.

Time to do some distance tuning:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hornet, I think you and I have the same "wrist" issues!! Mine are from years of running the security in a Vegas nightclub!!:wink: They do make cold mornings and the ends of long arse class rounds really interesting!! I did shoot through it today and shot my first 14 targets this year for a 274!:wink:




Brown Hornet said:


> I still really think most of you guys are really thinking to deep on this or maybe not thinking to deeply but maybe thinking that Jesse is talking about way more torque then he actually is.....Jesse is arguably the best archer in the WORLD....he isn't a 500 shooter....he isn't gonna torque the heck out of the thing no matter what. :wink: I bet the difference is more along the lines of saw creep tuning.....adding a twist to a cable to make your normal and hard pull shots in the dot.....Same principal I bet :wink: At least that's how I understood it when he and I talked about it.
> 
> Yes too much torque also moves the site.....but so does changing your grip slightly and changing your release hand will also move your groups. I have a TERRIBLE left wrist....my bow hand....and don't always shoot the same exact grip even on the same target....they still go in the middle. My right wrist is also bad....it actually pops most times when I hit full draw  and I have pretty much 2 different hand positions for that at times....they still go in the middle with both positions.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Hornet, I think you and I have the same "wrist" issues!! Mine are from years of running the security in a Vegas nightclub!!:wink: They do make cold mornings and the ends of long arse class rounds really interesting!! I did shoot through it today and shot my first 14 targets this year for a 274!:wink:


it sucks for sure.....good gracious does my bow wrist kill me some days....that's the price of diving over someone to score in college I guess.....plus some of the same that caused your issues just not in Vegas :chortle: Great start to the season :wink:




njshadowwalker said:


> Got the mount on the bow. Its sitting pretty far back now, but supposedly for NFAA it doesn't matter. Either way, as is. I have the node dead nuts on the blade with the arrow I think will shoot well. I couldnt do that with any other rest/arrow without going 5-6 pounds up/down with draw weight.
> 
> So, what i've got is this.... Please give me your opinions.:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


I would step away from the puter as far as setup goes and go shoot em :wink:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I am going to give one a try and i am going to try moving sight in and out to


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Does jesse still use that kind of rest mount


----------

